# Rainbow fish, how many?



## dawidmNS (23 Apr 2010)

Hi


I have a question about rainbow fish, I  got 240l fish tank  120x40x50 (typical size)
And how  many of rainbowfish can I put there? What about 8 4 females, 4 males. 
And is it better to have one type of rainbow or maybe 2 or 3 or 4 pair of each type?


Regards
Dawid


----------



## Garuf (23 Apr 2010)

Depends on the type, what are you thinking? I'd recommend preacox' I used to have them and they're stunning fish.


----------



## dawidmNS (23 Apr 2010)

Glossolepis incisus

Melanotaenia boesemani 

I really like these two, but i dont think they will look good together so i think i will choose one of them

Regards
Dawid


----------



## Ajm200 (23 Apr 2010)

Both of those get big (12cm) so I think 8 would be too many for your tank.  I'd only go for 4  but it is down to personal preference.  Our local lfs have 6 full grown adults (various types) in a 5ft tank and it looks very full by my standards.  

I recently saw some wild caught boesemani for sale and even as juveniles their colours were amazing.  The captive breed ones in the next tank looked nothing beside them.  Shame they were Â£50 each or I would have got some.

If you want a bigger shoal maybe check out one of the smaller breeds.


----------



## sanj (23 Apr 2010)

I think 8 Boesmanii in a 240 litre is ok, but I would not keep too many other fish. These guys should really be kept in groups and I personally would not go below 6. 

AJM where did you see the wild caught Boesmani? I saw them being advertised on the MA websitr, but i have not seen any in several MA shops including my favourite near Peterborough.


----------



## Ajm200 (23 Apr 2010)

I'm down South. Was one of the MA stores that we don't go to often, Newbury, Guildford or Bordon.  Don't recall which though.  It was a couple of months ago.  They were amazing nowhere near full grown with black heads and vivid orange tails.  Even the females had faint colours.  The captive bred ones had grey heads and faintly orange tails at the same size.

Have to admit that I like keep my tanks well understocked by most peoples standards.


----------



## dawidmNS (23 Apr 2010)

Ajm200 said:
			
		

> Both of those get big (12cm) so I think 8 would be too many for your tank.  I'd only go for 4  but it is down to personal preference.  Our local lfs have 6 full grown adults (various types) in a 5ft tank and it looks very full by my standards.
> 
> I recently saw some wild caught boesemani for sale and even as juveniles their colours were amazing.  The captive breed ones in the next tank looked nothing beside them.  Shame they were Â£50 each or I would have got some.
> 
> If you want a bigger shoal maybe check out one of the smaller breeds.




There are just small community fish such as 10 neons and 9 red heads, plus some apistogrammas on the botton. So I will try with 8, and which proportion choose? 4 males and 4 females? Or maybe 5 males and 3 females? or any other?

I will buy the small or medium size as the big one are very expensive.


Regards
Dawid


----------

